# Aristo Craft ALCO FA-1 -ART



## kennywsp4 (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo Craft Train - Diesel Locomotive ALCO FA-1 .  Just bought this train tonight on E-bay any one else have one like it? 
If you do what is it like how does it run what is the minimum radius and the recommended radius to use it on? or just any other tips or tricks or reviews for this unit would be great thanks Kim


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They are a good product, been around for a long time. I got mine about 15 years ago, was in a REA box, so that is pretty early. Still trucking along fine. Early ones had bad wheels, that would dirty the track-that's why mine was converted to battery power, but later ones are fine. They will run on about any size curves, I think. They just keep going and going. I'm grafting an E-8 nose to mine right now. 
Jerry


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The only additional comment I could add to Jerry's is that the newest version with the sD45 smoke unit seems to run better than the Black and Grey box models [which I also have.]
JimC.


----------



## kennywsp4 (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure if this is the old style or the newer one but it is E-Bay item #300188752051 New Haven one looks neat atleast lol


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Some may be able to tell you more about it, once you get it. Box color could be a hint. If it says REA on it, it's OLD!  Jerry


----------



## jwvine29 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have three  FA-1, FB-1, FA-1 and they run nice  all ART., I run minimum of 5' radius, But have run them on 4' just fine. Keep your track clean and power pickup is great. I /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/kiss.gif them.


----------



## kennywsp4 (Jan 3, 2008)

Seller says it is Aristo Craft and box behind it in picture looks to be black not the blueish one down farther. Either way cant wait I now have a USA train 20 tonner and this one for the outside railroad. 
now to sell off all my Bachmann steam engines lol Think I have about six of them and a whole set up plus of Bachmann circus trains Don't you just love changing your mind? still going to stay with 1/29 for my railroad may fudge some on the cars and keep the Bachmann cars. Plus my  RR TRACK  program is on the way so I can start armc hairing my garden and inside layouts/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif Thanks all


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

On the Aristo Fa, remember to shut off the smoke unit as it will burn out if run dry. 

If either motor fails, you can replace the whole motor block with the new version(do both) and the engine will even run better, and weight can be added for more pulling power. 

I have the older version, the axles go through the side frames for power pick up. I even added the Aristo sound unit and everything works, smoke, sound. Very ood running engine.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dan,

I have some more couplers for you.
I will see you in York if you are going.

Tom


----------



## lurch (Dec 27, 2007)

I have 2 and love them. Been running them hard for about 5 years. One is REA, the other Aristo


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 01/11/2008 8:24 AM
They are a good product, been around for a long time. I got mine about 15 years ago, was in a REA box, so that is pretty early. Still trucking along fine. Early ones had bad wheels, that would dirty the track-that's why mine was converted to battery power, but later ones are fine. They will run on about any size curves, I think. They just keep going and going. . . 
Jerry
I'm very pleased to learn this. I have three early F-units in the shop for conversion to remote battery power. I really look forward to getting them into operation, but it is particularly good to see that they are a long-lasting model.


My regards,

--Ron in CC


----------



## kennywsp4 (Jan 3, 2008)

Havent even got the A unit yet and I went ahead and picked up a B unit/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif
It is in southern pacific and the A is in New haven colors now .But I have decided to make these old units purchased for our railroad  But have not decided on a name for it yet other than the initials  either B & K or K &B


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I love my old FA-FB.  Wore out the motors running it!! Mine are in New Haven.  I need to replace the motors and will do the whole truck replacement route.  

Mark


----------

